# Mobile observation hive



## bostonrob (Jun 13, 2015)

We do a few farmers markets and MannLakes mobile observation hive is very tempting to me to be able to bring to markets. Im still a bit new at this and have never run an OH. 

My question on it is, it seems to me that living in the north this colony would be a sacrificial colony. My only thought is that come September i transfer the colony to a full size box and feed the daylights out of them until the weather says no more then hope and pray for another mild winter. Is there something im missing or not thinking about?


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Your hive should be fed to weight by September and have all September to dry and cap stores might be better of combinding it with another hive


----------

